# Has this ever happened to you?



## duckduck...goose!

Well, I was throwing a tube this opening weekend for bass. I hooked into about a 3 pound largemouth, and it wasn't much of a fight. When i got it in close, a huge muskie jetted by and grabbed my bass. I was pised, as it was my first bass of the year, but on the other hand suprised. I played the fish for a while, brought it in. What i saw amazed me. I was looking upon one of the biggest fish i had ever seen. It measured 57" long and 22" in girth. Weigth+ 38.8 lbs. The pictures didnt turn out, and unfortunantly it was too large for the livewell. i quickly realeased it.


----------



## nate_dogg

We had this happen a couple years ago. We were largemouth fishing in my friends lake. We pulled a ton of largemouth out of the west side of the lake. We then switched over to the east side and the first bass we caught, took a buzzbait, jumped out of the water, then dove. It was about ten feet from the boat and pretty deep when my pole almost broke because it bent over so far. Then it let go and I landed the bass, there wasn't much left of it, as the musky or pike had eaten most of the fish behind the gills.

didn't even see the musky or pike but man what a surprise to pull up half a bass.


----------



## canadianmoose

had a huge pike do that once, was bringing in a little bass when all of a sudden, the drag started goin crazy, looked in the water, and there is this pike, well over 20 lbs holding onto the bass, fought him for like 10 minutes got him almsot to the boat, then he let go of the bass, he certainly didnt wanna let him go.


----------



## Gildog

Have had it happen several times with smallish walleye on devils lake, and Lake of the Woods. Bringing in a 12-15 inch walleye when it suddenly takes off with a powerful rush. only landed couple of these pike, since they usually let go as you get them in close. both pike that I landed were about 8 pounds.


----------



## metalmuskie

ive only had this happen to me once with a perch and northern but if it ever happens again ill know what to do then.ive tested it on alot largmouth using a perch as bait.when they hit on my fish all i do is open my bail if im using a spinning rod or just go free spool if im using my baitcaster and i just let them swim around for 2-5 minutes and then i just reel up the slack and set the hook.by then the fish has the bait far enough into the mouth that even if the hook rips out of the fish it will get stuck on suttin yummy down i there.some times the throat.works every time for me.and usually im using a light line when fishing for largemouth.6 lb is what i fish with for em sometimes.fun ride on small graphite rod.


----------



## Madison

metalmuskie said:


> .for 2-5 minutes and then i just reel up the slack and set the hook.by then the fish has the bait far enough into the mouth that even if the hook rips out of the fish it will get stuck on suttin yummy down i there.some times the throat..


Not a good idea for muskies or other fish you plan on releasing.. Thats more a CTR (catch torture and release) method rather than CPR...... :eyeroll:

keep it reel


----------



## YBONES

Just had it happen a few days ago however it did`nt latch on.Had a small pike on and a whopper northern came from under and behind(finger lakes area).What a site,my knees were weak for 5min.I do have to respond and agree with madison on metalmuskies reply,I`ll go a step farther being from newyork and spending Much time after pike/muskies...I do not believe perch is a legal baitfish for any species!Anyhow duckduckgoose that is a fine fish,tempting to keep...more gratifying to catch another day.

Bob


----------



## metalmuskie

Madison said:


> metalmuskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> .for 2-5 minutes and then i just reel up the slack and set the hook.by then the fish has the bait far enough into the mouth that even if the hook rips out of the fish it will get stuck on suttin yummy down i there.some times the throat..
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good idea for muskies or other fish you plan on releasing.. Thats more a CTR (catch torture and release) method rather than CPR...... :eyeroll:
> 
> keep it reel
Click to expand...

if its big enough to snatch a fair sized bass,i think it would be big enough for me to do suttin with then.and its not that hard to grab a pair of pliers really.


----------



## sasklab10

Pliers won't help to much when the hook is embedded in the gills, or possibly by this time in the stomach of the fish...


----------



## ForeverAngler

Agreed.

While pike are numerous, and if you like to eat pike you can very easily keep a fish between 21 and 30 inches for food, anything larger should be released, along with all muskie. This is why doing what you just described is considered unethical by pike and muskie anglers.


----------



## njsimonson

Please define:



> suttin


Is it netspeak for "something?"


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Nick, you're the OG, you should be telling us!


----------



## njsimonson

I believe you are confusing this word "suttin" with the ebonic "sum'n" which is the contraction of the stardard word "something"

*sum'n* - _n. _
Contraction of the word "something"
Antonym: *nuth'n*

As in the phrase: "In da club, you be look'n fo a li'l sum'n, sum'n." Which is to imply that while at the local dancing and drinking establishment you will be attempting to aquire through charm and wit, the company of a member of the opposite sex to engage in familial relations to either begin a long-term coupling, or for a single night of such relations with no further contact. Most often the latter of the two.

Perhaps this is a form of the word "something" from a yet-unidentified vernacular with which my studies are not familiar. I shall delve into this mystery, contact my professor who is an expert on such words, The reknowned Doctor Dre, and report back with my findings. :lol:


----------



## ForeverAngler

I found the worlds biggest smartass. I have been trumped.


----------



## canadianmoose

LOL was that straight from the ebonic to english dictionary?


----------



## drjongy

njsimonson said:


> I believe you are confusing this word "suttin" with the ebonic "sum'n" which is the contraction of the stardard word "something"
> 
> *sum'n* - _n. _
> Contraction of the word "something"
> Antonym: *nuth'n*
> 
> As in the phrase: "In da club, you be look'n fo a li'l sum'n, sum'n." Which is to imply that while at the local dancing and drinking establishment you will be attempting to aquire through charm and wit, the company of a member of the opposite sex to engage in familial relations to either begin a long-term coupling, or for a single night of such relations with no further contact. Most often the latter of the two.
> 
> Perhaps this is a form of the word "something" from a yet-unidentified vernacular with which my studies are not familiar. I shall delve into this mystery, contact my professor who is an expert on such words, The reknowned Doctor Dre, and report back with my findings. :lol:


 :rollin: 
Funny stuff, Nick. By the way...are you going to be at DL this weekend?


----------



## njsimonson

Just tomorrow night. Dad and I are going to the Twins v. Detroit game on Thurs and then LAA on Fri and Sat.

Good luck fishing it! Pay your respects to the boathouse if you get near sucker's creek!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxx


----------



## djleye

njsimonson said:


> I believe you are confusing this word "suttin" with the ebonic "sum'n" which is the contraction of the stardard word "something"
> 
> *sum'n* - _n. _
> Contraction of the word "something"
> Antonym: *nuth'n*
> 
> As in the phrase: "In da club, you be look'n fo a li'l sum'n, sum'n." Which is to imply that while at the local dancing and drinking establishment you will be attempting to aquire through charm and wit, the company of a member of the opposite sex to engage in familial relations to either begin a long-term coupling, or for a single night of such relations with no further contact. Most often the latter of the two.
> Perhaps this is a form of the word "something" from a yet-unidentified vernacular with which my studies are not familiar. I shall delve into this mystery, contact my professor who is an expert on such words, The reknowned Doctor Dre, and report back with my findings. :lol:


I am tellin ya, Half of being a good attorney is beinf able to speak well enough that no one else can tell what you are talking about so you need another attorney to decipher the legalese!!! :lol:


----------

